# PC-Lenkrad mit 3 Pedalen ???



## Kakarott2003 (26. Juni 2005)

Ich wollte mir gern mal ein Lenkrad für PC zulegen, allerdings sollte es schon real sein. Also mit Kupplung, Bremse, Gas, Handbremse,  Gangschaltung.
Das hier http://bulletweb.de/ wär ja schon ultimativ, aber mir reicht ja schon das grobe und wichtigest 
http://www.speed-link.de/prod.php?lang=de&sys_id=1&pb_id=3&prod_num=SL-6690
das wär dann das wohl nächst-real , oder wiE??
Wär ja irgendwie echt schade.

Vieleicht weis eoner von euch mehr.
Freu mich über jede Antwort.

Viel Dank im vorraus.


----------



## Gender-Bender (27. Juni 2005)

Kakarott2003 am 26.06.2005 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte mir gern mal ein Lenkrad für PC zulegen, allerdings sollte es schon real sein. Also mit Kupplung, Bremse, Gas, Handbremse,  Gangschaltung.
> Das hier http://bulletweb.de/ wär ja schon ultimativ, aber mir reicht ja schon das grobe und wichtigest
> http://www.speed-link.de/prod.php?lang=de&sys_id=1&pb_id=3&prod_num=SL-6690
> das wär dann das wohl nächst-real , oder wiE??
> ...



Das Teil von Bullet ist echt stark, kenne es schon länger...   

Es gibt Lenkräder mit Dreier-Pedalsets, nur bewegen die sich preislich in einem Bereich, der jenseits von Gut und Böse ist.

Zum einen gibt es da ECCI, welche auch im Rensport angeblich genutzt werden. Das komplette Set ((Lenkrad + Wheel) kostet ohne Versand und sonstigen Gedöns 1200 US $.

Dann gibt es da noch die Speed7-Pedale von BRD-Interactive-Racing. Auch wieder sehr hochwertige Pedale, welche so um die 500 bis 600 EUR incl. Versand kosten. Diese Pedale kann man zu jedem anderen USB-Lenkrad nutzen (Dual Force Pro, Momo Force, Momo racing, etc..), da sie einfach in einen zweiten USB-Port gestöpselt werden. 
Genauso ist passend zu diesen Pedalen noch ein Forcefeedback-Lenkrad angekündigt (als einzigstes in dieser Preisklasse), welches dann als Set so um die 1500 EUR kosten soll (ohne Versand wohlgemerkt).

Zum Schluss fallen mir noch die Japaner von Frex GP, welche auch allerlei Hardware zum Thema Simracing anbieten. Auch die haben nen Dreier-Pedalset, welches ohne Versand ca 450 EUR kostet (je nach Wechselkurs Yen / Eur).

Das war es eigentlich schon und wenn du dich weiter Informieren willst oder (wie ich) deine Pedale selbst bauen, dann kann ich dir noch das Forum von RSC empfehlen. Solltest halt etwas der englischen Sprache mächtig sein, sonst kommst da nicht weit.  

Edit: Was ich jetzt vergessen habe: Du kannst auch ein altes Pedalset von einem anderen Lenkrad anschliessen und ein Pedal von dort als drittes Pedal nutzen. Sieht zwar nicht ganz so professionell aus und auch von der Ergonomie her ist es nicht so das Wahre, aber günstiger als die Möglichkeiten weiter oben ist es allemal.


----------

